
Virgin launches glass-bottomed plane - gojomo
http://www.virgin.com/richard-branson/virgin-launches-glass-bottomed-plane
======
x5315
Isn't this post from the 1st of April?

~~~
nickles
Yes, this was confirmed as an April Fools' day joke.

~~~
gojomo
Sorry, I hadn't seen it before, and my quick scan of it for joke-signifiers
(date near April 1, funny names, strange references) didn't set off my alarms.

Only the engineering (and regulatory) challenge of a glass-bottomed plane
seemed strange – and I was hoping for educated commentary here, because with
Virgin/Branson, who knows?

------
f7t7ft7
I can just imagine this will spawn a new contrived, perverted sex act that's
similar to the glass-bottomed boat.

